# Black Crowes - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 28, 2020
Budweiser Stage


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/the-black-crowes-reunion.2085077/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

loved em, still do but pass


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

First concert I ever saw...good times.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> First concert I ever saw...good times.


really? me too. where?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> really? me too. where?


Robert Guertin Arena in Gatineau, QC...I think I was in grade 10...maybe 1990?

Edit: looks like it was '93
The Black Crowes Setlist at Centre Robert-Guertin, Gatineau


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool. I'd do San Francisco 09/09/20 Mountainview CA.

Roadtrip?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> really? me too. where?


Where and when did you see them?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Where and when did you see them?


I believe it was in 2006 at the Jubilee. It was the first show I went to that wasn't for a girl, a band I actually wanted to see although it wasn't my preferred lineup,., missed Marc Ford.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Damn, closest they'll get to me is Seattle...
Saw them in 2001 at the Orpheum Theatre here in Vancouver -- probably the loudest band I've heard in that venue!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Hmm, upon closer inspection of the lineup (see Black Crowes Reunite for 'Shake Your Money Maker' Tour) its really "Chris, Rich and guests' -- not really the Black Crowes IMHO... 
Cancelling any road trip plans to Seattle.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Anybody remember this free concert in '92? 

The Black Crowes Setlist at G Ross Lord Park, Toronto


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scottone said:


> Anybody remember this free concert in '92?
> 
> The Black Crowes Setlist at G Ross Lord Park, Toronto


setlist looks killer, bet the lineup was the golden era of the Crowes, certainly touring their best album. wish I could have.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

It was a good one and also a pretty crazy scene from what I remember


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

DavidP said:


> Hmm, upon closer inspection of the lineup (see Black Crowes Reunite for 'Shake Your Money Maker' Tour) its really "Chris, Rich and guests' -- not really the Black Crowes IMHO...
> Cancelling any road trip plans to Seattle.


It’s a shame the bros. weren’t able/didn’t try to coax Marc Ford into going on the road with them.


----------

